# What cities you know by name in Portugal?



## Cbr Domes (Mar 19, 2012)

^^ :cheers: You know Portugl?


----------



## JoHaN 15 (Apr 11, 2008)

Si, me gusta ese pais, pero donde es Portugl?


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

Cbr Domes said:


> The correction kay:


I don't have letters like ç, ú, ã or é on the keyboard hno:


----------



## Cbr Domes (Mar 19, 2012)

^^ Ya I Know 


Johan, _Es en una isla guapa del Pacifico cerca de Hawai _:cheers:


----------



## JoHaN 15 (Apr 11, 2008)

^ Jejejej, que divertido tu eres!


----------



## Cbr Domes (Mar 19, 2012)

_Soy uno españolito cucaracho _:laugh:


----------



## JoHaN 15 (Apr 11, 2008)

Cbr Domes said:


> _Soy uno españolito cucaracho _:laugh:


Jejeje, que es cucaracho? Similar que borracho?


----------



## 3tmk (Nov 23, 2002)

Only Portugl's capital: Povoa de Varzim


----------



## _Rick_ (Nov 3, 2007)

koolio said:


> According to a few of my friends whose parents are from the Azores, cities in mainland have serious drug problems. Is it true?


^^ Actually, if anything, it's the other way around. Traditionally Azores has been one of the regions in Portugal where those issues are more predominant. A quick search for national drug statistics tells me they are still at the top.

What is often misunderstood by outsiders though (and maybe is what those friends are talking about), is that, since soft drugs are decriminalized in Portugal, you can actually see people carrying drugs openly (particularly in the mainland). There are a few legal shops in mainland Portugal. You'll also find people in the streets in tourist areas trying to sell them to foreigners (although 99,9% of those are tricking you and sell normal cooking herbs).

Many people assume that since that happens there must be a drug problem. In fact, it's the other way around. The numbers show that since soft drugs have been decriminalized, drug addiction has gone down (particularly in the younger generations). 

Portugal actually has a lower percentage of drug consumption than most EU countries:

(Cannabis Use Among Adults (aged 15 64))


----------



## Cbr Domes (Mar 19, 2012)

JoHaN 15 said:


> Jejeje, que es cucaracho? Similar que borracho?


Lol, from the most known Spanish song






:lol:


----------



## Suburbanist (Dec 25, 2009)

The coolest place in Portugal is missing on that list: Sagres, the "corner" of Europe


----------



## Cbr Domes (Mar 19, 2012)

^^Sagres, the land and also the beer :cheers:


----------



## JoHaN 15 (Apr 11, 2008)

Cbr Domes said:


> Lol, from the most known Spanish song
> 
> youtube=u0nQMgaJibc
> 
> :lol:


Omg, mis orejas!! Jejeje


----------



## Cbr Domes (Mar 19, 2012)

So _música pimba _from Portugal :banana:

2 examples




 




 

:lol::lol: Portuguese loves musical trash :bash:


----------



## ivonne pt (Feb 26, 2012)

Where is Portugl?


----------



## Suburbanist (Dec 25, 2009)

Cbr Domes said:


> So _música pimba _from Portugal :banana:
> 
> 
> 
> :lol::lol: Portuguese loves musical trash :bash:


Then, there is Rosinha :shifty:


----------



## JoHaN 15 (Apr 11, 2008)

Cbr Domes said:


> So _música pimba _from Portugal :banana:
> 
> 2 examples
> 
> ...


Mucho mas mejor que la musica cucaracha de Espana jeje


----------



## Cbr Domes (Mar 19, 2012)

Suburbanist said:


> Then, there is Rosinha :shifty:







:rofl:


----------



## Suburbanist (Dec 25, 2009)

^^ That singer earned many selling awards I read... then I was quite shocked by the lyrics and don't understand how would parents let children attend a concert of her. Appalling and low-level.

I flagged her video (and now this) asking youtube to label is as not appropriate for minors.

I also wrote an email to RTP complaining about the broadcasting of so offensive lyrics :O


----------



## Cbr Domes (Mar 19, 2012)

^^It's true but it's funny :lol::lol:
You are Portuguese?


----------

